# The Jedi as Ninja



## Bigshadow (Feb 21, 2007)

I stumbled onto this entertaining read....   Enjoy!


The Jedi as Ninja


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2007)

no no no no no no no no... Okay Okay... I like Star Wars as much as the next guy. I've always thought being a Jedi would be the ****, but i've seen so much of this crap on the net lately. The force isn't like Chi/KI. At all... 
Sometimes I just want to go down to a Star Wars convention and..... ahhhhhh!!!  There is no "force" Ninjas are not Jedi. Infact, Ninjas are not what they used to be, at all. The connection between anyone today and the samurai is none. No one is dying for their honor. AHHHHHH!!!!:shotgun: 

You can't be a Ninja-Jedi like that guy claims to be. Whats next, OH OH OH can I be a ninja turtle? How about a Ninja-Pirate? Yes, don't you guys see it??? Pirates are just like ninjas, yes!! they both use survival skills.... AHH!!?!?!?!!?!?

I'd LOVEEEEE to ****ing encounter one of these Ninja-Jedi people. No,not to fight them (as that would be just plain funny) but to see "the force" in action. Yes, there are people who literaly believe that "the force" is the same as chi/ki... because reiki healers are actualy jedi in disguise. .. jesus...

Please.. PLEASE PLEASSSE to everyone that reads this.. Don't be such a ****ing geek that you trying to justify your exsistance and TEH KEWL POWERS by relating it to a movie.. Its a MOVIEEEEEEEE ****kkkkk




<<sorry. a little angry this morning


Joshua

ps. somewhere in there is a decent argument.. I just don't feel like editing it.
just dont be an idiot more or less was the point.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2007)

Joshua, calm down dude, it is just entertainment.  That is why it is in the locker room.


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2007)

sorry. it was an interesting read...i'm just having a really rough morning and nothing sets me off worse than some ******** like "real life jedi". i don't know about you, but i know more than a few people with a "yoda" complex. these people are usually obese and/or spend most of their time playing everquest but still claim TEH DE3DLY SKILLZZ and ramble endlessly about mystical forces. 

the other day I met this "martial artist" who thought that a "shaolin warrior " as he put it, could literaly dodge bullets, matrix style. These are the same people who are more Japanese than the Japanese. 

oh well, i'm done rambling... interesting read, a fresh reminder that the world needs people like me. haha

:]


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2007)

and yes... I know.. the shaolin is CHINESE. Not that it matters to the people I was talking about. Anything remotely asian makes them have a hard on for weeks. Not because it's cool or interesting, but because it's asian.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah know what ya mean there Josh but some folks just take it all too seriously. Last night I was watching Azumi and was enjoying it and all... kinda like Animae in live action... but afterwards took the DVD out and went on to bed... no big deal, just a good action flick and that's all. 
SIGH some folks... (i.e. who need to get a life and a more serious hobby) just take this sci-fi/mysticism stuff way too seriously.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah know what ya mean there Josh but some folks just take it all too seriously. Last night I was watching Azumi and was enjoying it and all... kinda like Animae in live action... but afterwards took the DVD out and went on to bed... no big deal, just a good action flick and that's all.
> SIGH some folks... (i.e. who need to get a life and a more serious hobby) just take this sci-fi/mysticism stuff way too seriously.


 
Oh MAN... You mean my long years of search for a Kaio-ken teacher to teach me the Genki-dama have been in vein?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice read of article.  But Star Wars is the same in realism as a Batman comic book.  Geesh.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 22, 2007)

Joshua said:


> no no no no no no no no... Okay Okay... I like Star Wars as much as the next guy. I've always thought being a Jedi would be the ****, but i've seen so much of this crap on the net lately. The force isn't like Chi/KI. At all...
> Sometimes I just want to go down to a Star Wars convention and..... ahhhhhh!!! There is no "force" Ninjas are not Jedi. Infact, Ninjas are not what they used to be, at all. The connection between anyone today and the samurai is none. No one is dying for their honor. AHHHHHH!!!!:shotgun:
> 
> You can't be a Ninja-Jedi like that guy claims to be. Whats next, OH OH OH can I be a ninja turtle? How about a Ninja-Pirate? Yes, don't you guys see it??? Pirates are just like ninjas, yes!! they both use survival skills.... AHH!!?!?!?!!?!?
> ...


Easy big guy, it's gonna be alright, lol. It's just about having a little fun, kinda like giving and receiving Reps, it's suppose to be fun, but apparently everyone doesn't see it that way. Like you said Star Wars is just a movie, nothing to get overly excited about.

When I started posting on this forum I didn't think I'd stick around very long so I asked my 6 year old son to come up with a name for me to use as a joke. And he came up with Qui-Gon. To be honest, if I knew I was going to like it here I would have used a different name. 

Like I said it's all about having some fun and putting aside life's problems for awhile, and I find this forum a good place to do that. But don't worry, your not going to find me running around in costume at night with my kids lightsaber (Well, maybe you will, lol).


----------



## zDom (Feb 22, 2007)

Joshua said:


> no no no no no no no no... Okay Okay... I like Star Wars as much as the next guy. I've always thought being a Jedi would be the ****, but i've seen so much of this crap on the net lately. The force isn't like Chi/KI. At all...
> Sometimes I just want to go down to a Star Wars convention and..... ahhhhhh!!! There is no "force" Ninjas are not Jedi. Infact, Ninjas are not what they used to be, at all. The connection between anyone today and the samurai is none. No one is dying for their honor. AHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> You can't be a Ninja-Jedi like that guy claims to be. Whats next, OH OH OH can I be a ninja turtle? How about a Ninja-Pirate? Yes, don't you guys see it??? Pirates are just like ninjas, yes!! they both use survival skills.... AHH!!?!?!?!!?!?
> ...



I find your lack of faith disturbing ... :jediduel:

(joking )




Joshua said:


> the other day I met this "martial artist" who thought that a "shaolin warrior " as he put it, could literaly dodge bullets, matrix style.



No no no.. NOT shaolin: Sinanju


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing ... :jediduel:
> 
> (joking )
> 
> ...


 
Shaolin.... can walk through walls... and I think fly :uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing ... :jediduel:
> 
> (joking )




Damn, I wish I could have thought of that line!


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing ... :jediduel:
> 
> (joking )
> 
> ...


 
Sinanju aka The Sun Source!!!


----------



## bydand (Feb 22, 2007)

Joshua said:


> sorry. it was an interesting read...i'm just having a really rough morning and nothing sets me off worse than some ******** like "real life jedi". i don't know about you, but i know more than a few people with a "yoda" complex. these people are usually obese and/or spend most of their time playing everquest but still claim TEH DE3DLY SKILLZZ and ramble endlessly about mystical forces.
> 
> the other day I met this "martial artist" who thought that a "shaolin warrior " as he put it, could literaly dodge bullets, matrix style. These are the same people who are more Japanese than the Japanese.
> 
> ...





Joshua said:


> and yes... I know.. the shaolin is CHINESE. Not that it matters to the people I was talking about. Anything remotely asian makes them have a hard on for weeks. Not because it's cool or interesting, but because it's asian.




Oh no, you mean all those years as a kid watching Kung- Fu on the boob-tube will not protect me for real?  And Please don't insinuate watching Pademe and Leia... oops, I mean Star Wars won't help either?   Damn, back to that pesky, time-comsuming, work known as training.  :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh no, you mean all those years as a kid watching Kung- Fu on the boob-tube will not protect me for real? And Please don't insinuate watching Pademe and Leia... oops, I mean Star Wars won't help either? Damn, back to that pesky, time-comsuming, work known as training.  :lfao:


:lol2:

*TRAINING!!!!*  :xtrmshock

DAMN!!!! NOW what am I going to do with all those Kung fo theater movies I bought.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 22, 2007)

A couple of years ago we had our national census here is Australia and over 21 000 people listed their religion as Jedi.  Given that I wonder if it would be worth taking the profound insights above and create the "School of Shoalin-Ninja-Jedi Rock Moving and Spoon-Bending".  I'm sure I could get Ashida Kim and Yuri Gellar to do some seminars on their particular specialities.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> A couple of years ago we had our national census here is Australia and over 21 000 people listed their religion as Jedi. Given that I wonder if it would be worth taking the profound insights above and create the "School of Shoalin-Ninja-Jedi Rock Moving and Spoon-Bending". I'm sure I could get Ashida Kim and Yuri Gellar to do some seminars on their particular specialities.


 

The School of Shoalin-Ninja-Jedi Rock Moving and Spoon-Bending.... Were do I sign up?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 22, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> The School of Shoalin-Ninja-Jedi Rock Moving and Spoon-Bending.... Were do I sign up?


 

An invisible agent should be with you shortly, if he is not already there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> An invisible agent should be with you shortly, if he is not already there.


 
  :rofl: 

ALREADY HERE!!


----------

